

Prismatic’s New iPhone App Released - nstevens
http://blog.getprismatic.com/blog/2013/7/18/say-hello-to-a-new-prismatic-for-iphone

======
duckduckchoose
bias aside, app is looking pretty clean and smooth...

------
jgalt212
I have been a prismatic web user for a few months now, and I think it's a
pretty slick app (can't talk about iPhone b/c I don't have one). That being
said, I have never seen a story in my feed from the NY Times, WSJ, Economist,
or any of the major newswires. Not all of these publishers sit behind
paywalls. Can anyone explain why they are not aggregating these sources like
Google News and many others are?

